# BMX Shop in der  Fränkischen Schweiz



## Psycho_Sponsori (11. Oktober 2011)

Servus
Weder google noch SuFu ham mir bis jetzt geholfen, darum zähle ich jetzt auf euch.
Kennt einer einen Radladen in der genannten Umgebung (Oberfranken), der sich gut mit BMX auskennt oder sich sogar ganz darauf spezialisiert hat?
danke


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (14. Oktober 2011)

Wohnt ihr alle woanders oder ist es beim BMX üblich, online zu bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (14. Oktober 2011)

Da BMX noch nicht so groß geworden ist, gibt es nicht in jeder Kleinstadt ein BMX Laden, die meisten Teile werden online bestellt, ruf einfach an und bestell bei ihnen.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht. Und was ist mit Erlangen, Bamberg oder Nürnberg? Gibts da echt GAR nix? 

Ich hab nix gegen Online bestellen, ich würd bloß gern mal testen ob sich ein richtiges, schönes BMX besser wesentlich besser fährt als das billige, was ich mir momentan ausgeliehen hab. Merkt man da einen sehr großen Unterschied?


----------



## Streckenchef (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
schau mal bei Bonanza Radmobil in Bamberg vorbei.
Wir haben immer einige BMX (wethepeople,Felt) und die gängisten Sachen da. Außerdem bekommst du eine gute Beratung.
Grüße​


----------



## __Felix__ (14. Oktober 2011)

@Streckenchef: Felt als "gängige Sache"? Niemals.


----------



## Streckenchef (15. Oktober 2011)

felt *UND* die gängisten sachen... aber felt haben wir immer was da..
grüße


----------



## Stirni (16. Oktober 2011)

online


----------



## SCOTT BoD (19. November 2011)

moin,
- bonanza in bamberg:
http://www.bonanza-radmobil.de/
hat einiges an bmx sachen (kann auch sicher vieles bestellen/besorgen)

- radladen bamberg:
http://www.radladen-bamberg.de/
ähnlich bonanza hat einiges an bmx sachen kann auch vieles bestellen/besorgen
der andi grüner der in der werkstatt der cheffe ist hate mal selbst einen bmx-/beachcruiser laden (glanz und gloria) kennt sich also (er ist selbst bmxer) gut mit der materie aus!

ja und mein tipp falls du weisst was du willst/brauchst und es günstig haben willst:
internet onlineshop (;
bmx-mailorder.de (paranogarage) z.b.. ...

grüsse k.


----------

